# Botte generation



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2010)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/media_e_tv/articolo-17318.htm
interessante


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Luglio 2010)

Articolo integrale (per la cronaca)


> BOTTE GENERATION – IN UN LIBRO LE DURISSIME LETTERE TRA GINSBERG E KEROUAC – MEGA SCAZZO TRA I DUE EROI DELLA BEAT GENERATION PROPRIO SU “ON THE ROAD” IL TESTO BIBBIA DEL MOVIMENTO – GINSBERG LO BOCCIA: “SE NON VUOI CHE ABBIA UN SENSO, CAZZO, ALLORA METTI TUTTO IL NONSENSO CONCENTRATO IN UNA PAGINA SOLA” – KEROUAC SI OFFENDE A MORTE: “ME NE RENDO CONTO CHE NON SONO PIÙ ATTRAENTE PER VOI CHECCHE… VOI MALEDETTE MERDINE DA QUATTRO SOLDI SIETE TUTTI UGUALI"…
> 
> *Gabriele Pantucci* per "la Repubblica"
> _
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2010)

Fantastico!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

molto ...come dire...sorprendente e vero.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Alla faccia dei libertari :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

bella vita quella della pivano...sempre sul pezzo, accanto ai talenti


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Ma dovevano essere pure una discreta rottura di palle!
Sti cazzo di scrittori tutti li a tirarti la camicia tipo i bambini con la maestra...:rotfl:

Dovrei rileggere "on the road" non mi piacque troppo al tempo


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dovevano essere pure una discreta rottura di palle!
> *Sti cazzo di scrittori tutti li a tirarti la camicia tipo i bambini con la maestra*...:rotfl:
> 
> Dovrei rileggere "on the road" non mi piacque troppo al tempo


 Infatti è quella la cosa che colpisce...:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dovevano essere pure una discreta rottura di palle!
> Sti cazzo di scrittori tutti li a tirarti la camicia tipo i bambini con la maestra...:rotfl:
> 
> *Dovrei rileggere "on the road" non mi piacque troppo al tempo*


nemmeno a me.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> nemmeno a me.


l'ho letto non per il piacere di leggerlo ma perché è uno di quei libri che vanno comunque letti a prescindere.come anna karenina, madame bovary, pinocchio e cuore:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho letto non per il piacere di leggerlo ma perché è uno di quei libri che vanno comunque letti a prescindere.come anna karenina, madame bovary, pinocchio e cuore:singleeye:


Madame bovary e pinocchio li ho sempre  sempre odiati.:sonar:

Kerouak non mi ha mai detto niente.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Madame bovary e pinocchio li ho sempre  sempre odiati.:sonar:
> 
> Kerouak non mi ha mai detto niente.


importante è che tu li abbia letti.:sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Madame bovary e pinocchio li ho sempre  sempre odiati.:sonar:
> 
> *Kerouak non mi ha mai detto niente.*


Forse era gia' morto.


----------



## Micia (16 Luglio 2010)

*ti capisco*



Abigail ha detto:


> Madame bovary e pinocchio li ho sempre sempre odiati.:sonar:
> 
> Kerouak non mi ha mai detto niente.


a me annoiano proprio.
ecchecedevofa?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> a me annoiano proprio.
> ecchecedevofa?


Credo che _on the road_ sia come quei film pallosissima acclamati dai critici... ehmmm perche' si sono addormentati tutti e per non fare figure di merda diventa un capolavoro:condom:


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse era gia' morto.


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## Abigail (16 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che _on the road_ sia come quei film pallosissima acclamati dai critici... ehmmm perche' si sono addormentati tutti e per non fare figure di merda diventa un capolavoro:condom:


Sto cercando di scrivere un romanzo. Speriamo che i critici non vogliano fare figuracce :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Sto cercando di scrivere un romanzo. Speriamo che i critici non vogliano fare figuracce :mrgreen:


Anche io... incrociamoci le dita:carneval:

Meno si capisce meglio e'... penseranno sia cosi' profondo da non essere abbastanza eletti per capirne il senso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per Kerouak ha funzionato


----------



## Abigail (17 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io... incrociamoci le dita:carneval:
> 
> Meno si capisce meglio e'... penseranno sia cosi' profondo da non essere abbastanza eletti per capirne il senso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Per Kerouak ha funzionato


:mexican:

però che i lettori comprino:mexican:


----------

